# Painting 17" 2LT wheels, advice?



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

There are many ways to skin a cat. The best way to achieve a durable and great looking finish is by properly prepping the wheel. Clean/Scuff/Clean again. This will make for proper paint adhesion. Most spray paint cans on the market now from Krylon, Rustoleum and Dupli-color can be sprayed without realling needing a primer underneath.

Search youtube for many how-to videos.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Have you thought about Plastidip? If you don't like, just peel it off


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

And definitely lime GREEN ​will look the best , does that come in plasti-dip Danny ?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes actually there is plastidip in Green brian.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Appreciate it guys, Plasti-dip isnt capable of reaching the Gloss look Im after, Im gonna check around on professional pricing and if i cant manage a decent deal ill just do it myself and hope for the best. Im decent with painting body panels, done one or two both with compressed air and a paint gun and just rattle cans. Wasnt sure if the shape and material might make doing wheels trickier.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

I retract that statement, after some research they now make a glossifier kit which might work. Might give it a shot. Ive seen some terrible results from plastidip though.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

There are always terrible jobs with everything. And with you already being good with a rattle can it can come out very nicely. Plus its very cheap and easy to redo.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

The reason why you see terrible results from most people is that 8 out of 10 times, they didn't prep properly before applying the dip. I'm actually planning to dip my entire Cruze at some point down the road but that's all I can tell you


----------

